
Ethanol: A Trump Subsidy for Big Corn - angry_octet
https://www.heritage.org/energy-economics/commentary/the-trump-administration-should-end-not-expand-the-ethanol-mandate
======
Fjolsvith
Title is actually:

 _" The Trump Administration Should End, Not Expand, the Ethanol Mandate"_

